# Apple Rub



## carpetride (Aug 24, 2008)

Thought I would share a rub recipe that I found and have been using regularly. I've gotten rave reviews about it on Ribs, CS Ribs, and Chicken. I've slightly adjusted the original recipe which can be found at http://pigsworstnightmare.com/rubs.aspx to suite my own taste.

I upped the apple by 1 TBSP and reduced the garlic. My advice is to make a half batch of the original and then adjust to taste. Also made their sauce and really enjoy, it complements the rub well.

I'm making a large batch today and going to send some to the in-laws. The biggest thing is to get the apples potato chip dry which requires a little bit of prep time. Also find that I don't have caking issues if I keep it in the frig. guess the apples and sugars tend to take on moisture if they get a chance.

Anyway, hope you enjoy and let me know if you have questions.


My version:
7 TBSP Dried Ground Apple
3 TBSP Dark Brown Sugar
3 TBSP Demerara Sugar
3 TBSP Kosher Salt
1 Tsp Sweet Paprika
Â½ Tsp Garlic Powder
Â½ Tsp Ground White Pepper

Edit:  11-13-10 Looks like their domain is no longer active. Also if you don't read the entire thread, we did find powdered apple from NaturesFlavors.com you have to scroll down quite aways to find the powders.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds good, thin I'll work within this one some.  Thanks fer postin it!


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting the rub.  I was lookin' for a change.  Sweet Paprika  ... is this a specialty item? Didn't find any in the stores in my area.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 30, 2008)

Where do you get ground dried apple, that sounds like an interesting ingredient to mess with.

as long as it doesn't say sharp, hot, or smoked, it will probably be sweet paprika. Hungarian is always the best, but I'm biased, grammy on dad's side it from Budapest. 

Can't wait to try it out, when I find or make dried apple powder.
THANKS!!!


----------



## carpetride (Aug 30, 2008)

I can find it at Schnucks, Country Mart, not sure if Wally World has it or not.  Generally it is labeled as "Hungarian Paprika" in a red tin can.  Be Careful as they also sell a hot version which I believe is in a green can.  The Country mart that I mention is not a specialty store, more of a low cost grocery store similar to IGA or Piggly Wiggly.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 30, 2008)

Dried Apple: Thats the challenge, I've not found a commercial source.

I have done a couple of things, when I first started making this I was taking Fuji apples and using a large hole cheese grater and shredding it on a greased cookie sheet at 200 degrees for 3 or 4 hours, probably longer. You will not get them crisp in the oven but they will get crispy and crunch once they cool. I recently bought some apple chips from http://barefruitsnacks.elsstore.com/...49785&cid=1379 hoping they would be dry enough to just grind but they are not they do require some oven time. Their granny smith's were little drier but still go in the oven. I've not found this type of product locally, just looking for something convenient.

If you go the route of starting with a whole apple it should take 2 maybe 3 apples to get what you need for this recipe. If you buy some "dried" fruit just remember that your getting more net weight apple for the dollars since some of the moisture is already gone. Look for a product with about 3% moisture, most of what you find in stores will be about 28%.


----------



## coyote (Aug 30, 2008)

that sounds great..there was a thread a long time ago about apple rub.and I believe pigs night mare surfaced. along with alot of other info on it..WD might be able to find it as I could not. I tried to dry apples but found the route you went "already some what dried fruit". to work. peachs, mangoes ect seem to work well also..just what your taste buds enjoy.


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Well  ...  did a taste test on my paprika and it was not hot.  So I'm going to try it.  The apples are of the Delicous type.  Cored but not peeled.

 Gonna do the oven for this first batch.  Gonna slice more and throw them in the dehydrator.

More later  ...


----------



## carpetride (Aug 30, 2008)

Slice them as thin as you can get them!


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks  ...  Gonna do that.


----------



## mrwizardgi (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome rub...you thought about throwing in a bit of bread to help absorb moisture?  Kinda like they do with brown sugar?  Don't know if it would work, but just an idea...

J-


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 30, 2008)

did a little research:


Just Fruit co.

they make Feeze Dried FRuit snacks.

they kinda taste like a natural version of lucky charms marshmellows, deffinately easy to powder.


they have 20 varieties, including vegitables as well.

tomatoes, mushrooms....gettin ideas.

definately a health food store item.


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Got 2 pans in the oven   ...  Would like to try the rub this weekend.  Just curious, what have you used this on?    As for the apples, I'm gonna try the dehydrator  ... gonna take longer, but may dry better.  I'll keep ya informed.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 30, 2008)

here is the website, sorry. IT is just Tomatoes is the company name.
http://www.justtomatoes.com/


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 30, 2008)

OK fellers, here's a site I found sellin powdered apple an other such items, looks good, thin I'll order some an see how it goes.

http://www.naturesflavors.com/

I dried apples in the dehyrator fer two days, still ain't supper crisp, now I ran em through the food proccessor an now have em on a tray in the oven ta finish dryin, thin the powedered stuff will be the way ta go.  They have many varieties an flavors listed, plus states they all be organic.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 30, 2008)

yeap tip, i make my own apple powder..........but i agree, appples take FOREVER to crisp up..........


----------



## carpetride (Aug 30, 2008)

They have a wide selection thats for sure, you may want to compare their prices though vs. the link I posted for apples.  They also have a few other fruits.  Justtomatoes.com is considerably higher.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ready for the oven


Ready for the oven


After 2 hours in the oven


Drying and crisping up


Ground apple


Other ingredients added for rub



Rubbed Country Style Ribs ready for vacuum and time in the fridge.

Used the original rub to start with  ... Continued later.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks good so far, amazing how much water is in an apple!


----------



## okie joe (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh man Oh man this brings back the memories,,,my grand parents had apple orchards and drying apples was my job to perserve them for winter...sliced them thin and dryed them and then strung them on cord to futher dry and then grind into power...NEAVER thought of it in a rub....Man blow my mind away....Yes powdered apple (ground) to be added to a rub.   Thanks man what a new twist..got to check in to this more...How about applesauce topping covered meat in smoker for moisture and as a  topping?


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 31, 2008)

HOLY SMOKES!!!!  Thats a great idea.  For this you will achieve greatness.


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Took the apples off the dehydrator and tossed them into the GOSM to dry out.  Threw a little smoke to them  ...  we'll see if it hinders the taste or not.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Got the CS Ribs on the smoker now....picts later.


----------



## carpetride (Sep 1, 2008)

Did you eat yet????


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 1, 2008)

yea  ... but the ribs stayed on the smoker to long.  Tough bark.  Great flavor past the bark. Not worth the pics.  I will be using the rub again.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Gonna try this again.  Bought "Apple Powder from Nature's Flavor.  Price wasn't bad, shipping was double the price of the powder.  But I have a pound of powdwer.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 15, 2009)

Used a store bought rub because I was out of ingredients for the apple rub and the first thing my wife said when she tasted the pulled pork was...man this isn't as good as you normally do!


----------

